# Joint Military exercise French and Koweiti Army



## armyreco (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello,

The first pictures by the team of Army Recognition about the joint military exercise of French and Koweiti army, " Pearl of the West 2009 ".







More pictures to http://www.armyrecognition.com

Greetings.

Team of Army Recognition


----------

